# Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche



## sunny (19. August 2005)

Hallo Leuts,

ich habe vor in der ersten Septemberwoche mal der der Sirius von Laboe aus auf Dorsch rauszufahren. Genauen Tag weiß ich noch nicht, auf jeden Fall in der Woche.

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mitzukommen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Moin Sunny Du alter Haudegen|supergri 

Welche Woche meinst denn genau?? 29.8-03.09 oder 05.09-10.09?? Arbeite ja im Eizelhandel und muss somit auch "des öfteren"#q  am Samstag Dienst schieben. Dafür hab ich dann in der Woche nen Tag frei. Wenn Du mir das also so schnell wie möglich mitteilst, kann ich da noch was drehen!!! Muss es zwingend die Sirius sein??


----------



## sunny (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Sunny Du alter Haudegen|supergri
> 
> Welche Woche meinst denn genau?? 29.8-03.09 oder 05.09-10.09?? Arbeite ja im Eizelhandel und muss somit auch "des öfteren"#q  am Samstag Dienst schieben. Dafür hab ich dann in der Woche nen Tag frei. Wenn Du mir das also so schnell wie möglich mitteilst, kann ich da noch was drehen!!! Muss es zwingend die Sirius sein??



Moinsen dorschjaeger75,

dat weiß ich noch nicht so genau. Ist mir eigentlich egal, nen Tag Urlaub muss ich so oder so nehmen. Wollte mal bis Montag warten, was so an Reaktionen kommt.

Die Sirius hatte ich ins Auge gefasst, weil die Fangergebnisse in den Berichten hier immer ganz ordentlich waren. Was spricht denn dagegen bzw. welchen Kutter würdest du denn favorisieren? 

Eigentlich will ich ja garnicht, aber ich muss ja nu paar Kutter für unsere Quartalstour testen |supergri  |supergri   .


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



> dat weiß ich noch nicht so genau. Ist mir eigentlich egal, nen Tag Urlaub muss ich so oder so nehmen. Wollte mal bis Montag warten, was so an Reaktionen kommt


  Hört sich gut an!! Lass ma bis Montag warten, vielleicht werden wir ja noch´n paar Leutchen´s mehr... Und Montag langt dann allemal um den besagten Pilktag auf meiner Arbeit als MEINEN freien Tag durchzuboxen.


> Die Sirius hatte ich ins Auge gefasst, weil die Fangergebnisse in den Berichten hier immer ganz ordentlich waren. Was spricht denn dagegen bzw. welchen Kutter würdest du denn favorisieren


 Das mit den Fangergebnissen stimmt schon auf der Sirius, aber die Skip´s in Laboe sind alle SEHR GUT!!! Und auf der Sirius lässt es sich auch sehr gut fischen wenn nicht zuviel Wind ist, aber alles über 3-4Bft lässt den Kahn dermaßen Schaukeln und Driften,das wird dann ne echt feuchte und schaukelige angelegenheit und macht dann echt keinen Spass mehr!! Und der Aufenhaltsraum ist da ne bessere Sardinenbüchse. Wenn da mehr wie 10Leute drin sind wird´s verdammt kuschelig. Ich pesönlich fische von Laboe aus immer mit der Blauort!! Da stimmt für mich einfach alles!! Ist zwar im Bug und Heck nen bißchen Hoch, aber ich hatte da bisher mit der Fischlandung nie Prob´s und Gaffen können die Jungs dort auch 1a wenn denn nen Gafffähiger Dorsch an den Haken geht.
Guckst Du einfach mal hier www.hochseeangeln-blauort.de


----------



## Yupii (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Sunny,
ich teste für Dich ma in Hanstholm die Mölboen |supergri


----------



## sunny (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Sunny,
> ich teste für Dich ma in Hanstholm die Mölboen |supergri



Du Sack |supergri , streu man noch salz in die Wunde   .


----------



## Yupii (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Du Sack |supergri , streu man noch salz in die Wunde   .


Das haste aber schön gesagt|supergri


----------



## sunny (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

@dorschjaeger75

Wow, die Blauort sieht aber richtig hoch aus. Na mal gucken, können wir ja am Montag noch mal drüber schnacken. Noch ist die Blauort ja wohl in Büsum, wenn ich das richtig gedeutet habe oder?

Dann weiß der doch garnicht wo die Dorsche gerade stehen |supergri .


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



> Wow, die Blauort sieht aber richtig hoch aus


Das täuscht ein wenig, aber stimmt schon sie ist ein bissel höher wie die "normalen" Fischkutter. Dafür liegt die Blauort aber super  ruhig in der Welle und wer des "Dorsch an Bord hebens" mächtig ist hat mit der Höhe auch null Prob´s!!!


> Noch ist die Blauort ja wohl in Büsum, wenn ich das richtig gedeutet habe oder?


 Sooo, hab da grad mal angerufen und die Info erhalten das die Blauort ab diesen Samstag (20.08) wieder in Laboe ist sollte also kein Prob sein falls es denn die Blauort wird..


> Dann weiß der doch garnicht wo die Dorsche gerade stehen |supergri .


Oh doch das weiß er!!! Glaub mir!!! hab schon wahre Sternstunden mit Eckbert erlebt


----------



## sunny (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

@dorschjaeger75

Darf man auf dem Kutter überhaupt ganz oben fischen? Auf den Bildern sieht das so aus, als ob die Angler alle unten stehen. Geht unten fischen auch ganz gut?

Können wir ggf. für uns beide nen Plätzchen reservieren?


----------



## der_Jig (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Ich mag die Blauort nicht! Stand dort zweimal an der Spitze, ganz vorne und ich muss sagen es war eine Katastrophe...
Positiv war: Wir hatten 6-7 Windstärken und das Schiff lag einigermaßen ruhig im Wasser!!!
Aaaber, ich hatte beide Male 5 Fische zum Gaffen...
und dann gings los... ich musste wandern, und zwar von der Spitze zur Seite, dorthin wo der Treppenaufgang ist, da die Crew nur "von unten" gaffen kannt, bzw. es nur macht! (Gibt bestimmt auch längere Gaffs) Naja, neben mir standen 5 Angler, in beide Richtungen, so musste ich nun meine Fische auf der Wasserobfläche irgendwie an die Seite ziehen und mich dabei an den anderen Anglern vorbeischummeln ... Das hat mich tierisch genervt, denn dieser Vorgang stört alle oben stehenden Angler!!!
Dann wurden meine Fische äußerst schlecht gegafft (das eine mal war ein 15 Jähriger zum Gaffen dort, der nach 5 Versuchen, dann doch endlich das Filet zerstört hat) und das andere mal irgendwer anders, wobei obwohl viel zeit war, einfach so drauf los gestochen wurde, und auch dort jedes mal ins Filet getroffen wurde.
Dann stehst du da oben an der Treppen und dir wird das Gaff dann nach oben gereicht, damit du den Fisch dort selbst abmachst und dann stehst du da mit Gaff, Rute (sehr eng dort oben) und Fisch, der Sich am Boden bewegt!!!

Wenn man kleinere Fische fängt, die man locker heben kann, ist es für einigermaßen geübte Leute kein Problem dort oben, aber sobald es mal größer wird, was im September ja nun auch schon öfters mal vorkommt, würde ich von der Blauort abraten!!!

Die einzigen Plätze die mir wirklich gut auf der Blauort gefallen haben, waren die, direkt vor der Treppe am Bug! Dort ist es sehr geräumig, windgeschützt und nett zu stehen...

Aber ich werde zum Dorschangeln aus Laboe nicht mehr mit der Blauort fahren!!!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



> Darf man auf dem Kutter überhaupt ganz oben fischen


Yo, darf man!!! Sind die Creme dela Creme Plätze!! Von da oben hast Du selbst in 100Metern entfernung noch Köderkontrolle pur!!!


> Können wir ggf. für uns beide nen Plätzchen reservieren


 Na klar können wir das!!! Das ist ja grad das schöne an Laboe. Da kannst Du gleich bei der telefonischen Buchung fragen ob noch Plätze im Bug oder Heck frei sind. Diese werden dann mit Namensschildern gekennzeichnet. So weiß jeder gleich was los ist und wo er steht.Ergo, man muss nicht mitten in der Nacht loseiern und hoffen das man der erste ist um noch´n guten Platz abzubekommen. 30-60min vor´m ablegen sollte man dann aber doch schon da sein. Gehört sich halt so...


----------



## ollidi (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Mann Olaf!!! Jetzt habe ich ein Zucken in den Fingern, aber keine Zeit, weil ich bis ende September immer was vorhabe an den WoEnden. Und wenn es nur für ein paar Stunden ist. In der Woche bekomme ich momentan leider keinen Urlaub, weil ich Urlaubsvertretung machen muss.
Wat ein Schiet.


----------



## sunny (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

@dorschjaeger75 und der jig

Na klasse |supergri . Ihr macht einem das ja so richtig leicht ne vernünftige Entscheidung zu treffen |kopfkrat .

@ollidi

Mensch das wär ja nen Ei, wenn du mal mitkommen würdest. Schade, dass das dieses mal wohl noch nicht klappt. Aber ich fahre zwischendurch bestimmt noch mal hoch . Guck doch schon mal bei der Quartalskuttertour im nächsten Jahr. Vielleicht ist da ja was für dich richtig.


----------



## sunny (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ergo, man muss nicht mitten in der Nacht loseiern und hoffen das man der erste ist um noch´n guten Platz abzubekommen.



Ich schon  . So 2,5 Std. werde ich schon brauchen, bis ich oben bin.


----------



## der_Jig (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

@sunny:

ich weiß, ich hab es dir nun nicht wirklich einfacher gemacht, aber ich wollte dir hier nur einfach mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Schiff mitteilen.

Ich würde es an deiner Stelle auch ein bischen vom Wetter abhängig machen, denn über 5 Windstärken ist es auf der Sirius schon nicht mehr so wirklich einfach zu fischen...und auch bei Regen (ich bleib meistens trotzdem draußen) ist der Aufenthalsraum der Sirius wirklich nicht allzu einladend.
Bei diesen beiden Dingen punktet die Blauort auf jeden Fall, denn wie gesagt, bei Wind liegt sie klasse in den Wellen und der Aufenthaltsraum ist gemütlich und gepflegt!

Allerdings würde ich persönlich trotz Wetters und so weiter mit der Sirius rausfahren!


----------



## Hamburgspook (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Moin,

muss dem JIG voll recht geben mit den Aussagen zur Blauort.

Kapitän steht auch viel länger an einer Stelle selbst wenn über den Schwarm gedriftet wurde und 20. min. nichts mehr gefangen wird.

Empfehle Dir auch lieber die Sirius. Fahre mind. 1 Mal im Monat mit raus.
Meist öfter.

Selbst bft 5 geht auch noch wenn Du im Heck stehst. Wirste wenigstens nicht nass.

Meinst Du denn jetzt die KW35 o. KW36 ?
Bin entweder am 9 o. 10. September wieder auf der Sirius.

Mal sehen....

Gruß 
hamburgspook


----------



## sunny (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

@der Jig

Mit dem vom Wetter abhängig machen ist das so'ne Sache. Ich kann ja schlecht auf beiden Schiffen reservieren und je nachdem wie das Wetter wird entsprechend ab- oder zusagen. Zumindest finde ich so eine Verfahrensweise nicht besonders nett.

@Hamburgspook

Wie gesagt, der genaue Termin steht noch nicht. Warte erst einmal bis Montag ab. Aber am 09.09. kann ich auf keinen Fall und der 10.09. ist ja schon wieder Sonnabend. Da ist der Kutter doch bestimmt sehr gut belegt und das wollte ich ja vermeiden.


----------



## der_Jig (19. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

@sunny:
da hast du natürlich recht!!! ich mache so etwas auch nicht! fahr halt immer mit der sirius!  das macht die sache um einiges einfacher!


----------



## Derber-Darm (20. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

wie ist das denn wenn man auf so nem hohen bug oder heck seitlich steht und man driftet beim drill über den fisch weg... die schnur müsste doch übelst am rumpf scheuern oder nicht? und wenn man dann keine möglichkeit hat mit dem fisch in die abdrift zu gehen wegen nebenmann und so ist das doch schlecht oder nicht? wenn man auf "normaler" höhe steht geht das ja aber 2m höher?


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Hallo Sunny (Nachbar) 

Ich hab für den 09.09 (Freitag) ein paar Plätchen auf der Simone
www.hochseeangeln-eckernfoerde.de
freigehalten. Solltest Du/Ihr Lust und Zeit haben sagt doch einfach mal Bescheid!

MFG

Kai


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Aber am 09.09. kann ich auf keinen Fall und der 10.09. ist ja schon wieder Sonnabend. Da ist der Kutter doch bestimmt sehr gut belegt und das wollte ich ja vermeiden.



Oops das hab ich übersehen...


----------



## kiepenangler (20. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				Derber-Darm schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist das denn wenn man auf so nem hohen bug oder heck seitlich steht und man driftet beim drill über den fisch weg... die schnur müsste doch übelst am rumpf scheuern oder nicht? und wenn man dann keine möglichkeit hat mit dem fisch in die abdrift zu gehen wegen nebenmann und so ist das doch schlecht oder nicht? wenn man auf "normaler" höhe steht geht das ja aber 2m höher?


 
ja genau das würde mich auch mal interessieren. hat da wer erfahrungen mit gemacht von sonem plateau zu fischen? da bekommt man die kleineren fische doch auch bestimmt nicht so gut rübergehoben oder?


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau das würde mich auch mal interessieren. hat da wer erfahrungen mit gemacht von sonem plateau zu fischen? da bekommt man die kleineren fische doch auch bestimmt nicht so gut rübergehoben oder?




Hallo!

Also ich hab schon oben und unten gestanden. Das einfachste ist Du gibst dem unter Dir ein Bier oder Kaffee aus und dann hilft der meistens!  #6 

Also Fisch an Bord (Erdgeschoss) und dann nach der Drift per Hand (oder Eimer je nachdem wie gut Du bist) ins Obergeschoss!  :q


----------



## sunny (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				Raubfischer_RD schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sunny (Nachbar)
> 
> Ich hab für den 09.09 (Freitag) ein paar Plätchen auf der Simone
> www.hochseeangeln-eckernfoerde.de
> ...



Würde ich ja gerne mitkommen. Aber 09.09. geht überhaupt nicht. So wie es jetzt aussieht, wird es bei mir der 05.09.


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Hallo Sunny hab ich auch schon gesehen! Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				der_Jig schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag die Blauort nicht! Stand dort zweimal an der Spitze, ganz vorne und ich muss sagen es war eine Katastrophe...
> Positiv war: Wir hatten 6-7 Windstärken und das Schiff lag einigermaßen ruhig im Wasser!!!
> Aaaber, ich hatte beide Male 5 Fische zum Gaffen...
> und dann gings los... ich musste wandern, und zwar von der Spitze zur Seite, dorthin wo der Treppenaufgang ist, da die Crew nur "von unten" gaffen kannt, bzw. es nur macht! (Gibt bestimmt auch längere Gaffs) Naja, neben mir standen 5 Angler, in beide Richtungen, so musste ich nun meine Fische auf der Wasserobfläche irgendwie an die Seite ziehen und mich dabei an den anderen Anglern vorbeischummeln ... Das hat mich tierisch genervt, denn dieser Vorgang stört alle oben stehenden Angler!!


 Das das gaffen am Bug oder Heck ( leider!!!) so betrieben werden muss stimmt schon, allerdings empfinde ich das nicht als wirklich schlimm. Schliesslich hat der liebe Gott uns allen einen Mund verpasst mit dem man sich zu Wort melden kann. Soll heißen wenn man sich rechtzeitig mit seinen Nebenmännern arrangiert sollte es damit keine allzu großen Probleme geben!!! Und das Du "was besseres" am Haken hast, merkt man ja auch nicht erst wenn der Fisch an der Oberfläche ist. Da kann man sich dann auch schon während des Drill´s richtung "Gaffstelle" vorarbeiten. Ich hatte mit dem Gaffen von dort oben noch nie Prob´s gehabt


			
				der_Jig schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wurden meine Fische äußerst schlecht gegafft (das eine mal war ein 15 Jähriger zum Gaffen dort, der nach 5 Versuchen, dann doch endlich das Filet zerstört hat) und das andere mal irgendwer anders, wobei obwohl viel zeit war, einfach so drauf los gestochen wurde, und auch dort jedes mal ins Filet getroffen wurde.


 Dann hast Du aber wirklich grottenschlechte Tage erwischt!! Ist mir so noch nie passiert auf der Blauort


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				Derber-Darm schrieb:
			
		

> wie ist das denn wenn man auf so nem hohen bug oder heck seitlich steht und man driftet beim drill über den fisch weg... die schnur müsste doch übelst am rumpf scheuern oder nicht? und wenn man dann keine möglichkeit hat mit dem fisch in die abdrift zu gehen wegen nebenmann und so ist das doch schlecht oder nicht? wenn man auf "normaler" höhe steht geht das ja aber 2m höher?


 und...





> ja genau das würde mich auch mal interessieren. hat da wer erfahrungen mit gemacht von sonem plateau zu fischen? da bekommt man die kleineren fische doch auch bestimmt nicht so gut rübergehoben oder?


 Da hab ich bis jetzt auf der Blauort keinen Unterschied zu einem Kutter mit "normaler" Höhe feststellen können!! Denn ob "Hoch" oder "Normal" die Schnur scheuert durch den Tiefgang des Schiffes immer am Rumpf... Iss meine Meinung. Und was das rausheben von fischen angeht, so mache ich das immer wie mit der "Wasserbütt" am Seil. Also, Dorsch an die Oberfläche pumpen, die Schnur greifen und mit zwei laaaangen Zügen den Dorsch gleichmäßig in die Höhe liften. Funzt bei mir 1a!!!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Als Abschluss zu meinen beiden Vorpostings möchte ich noch anbringen das ich hier niemanden zur Blauort bekehren möchte!!! Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung und das ist auch gut so!!! Aber für mich ist das "Gesamtpaket Blauort" einfach nur perfekt!!! 


@Sunny
Oh Oh, der 05.09 iss nen Montag!! Das ist für mich eigentlich der ungünstigste Wochentag an dem ich frei bekommen könnte!!! Aber ich werd um den Montag kämpfen wie ein Löwe!!! Kann Dir allerdings erst nächste Woche eine 100%ige Zusage geben, da bei uns die Arbeitspläne nur eine Woche im vorraus erarbeitet werden.... Für welches Schiff hast Du dich denn entschieden?? Ich mach Dich jetzt mal einfach zum Bestimmer!!! Schliesslich bist Du eindeutig der Ältere von uns beiden


----------



## sunny (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Ok. Dann bestimme ich für dieses mal die Sirius und beim nächsten mal folge ich deiner Empfehlung |supergri .

Wann hast du denn nächste Woche frei? Es muss ja nicht der 5. sein.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Öhm|kopfkrat |kopfkrat  Jetzt fragst Du mich aber was|supergri |supergri  Weiss gar nicht wann ich nächste Woche frei hab... (sch... Alzheimer) Glaube es war der Freitag... Sag ich Dir aber morgen ganz genau!! Werd heute nochmal auf´n Dienstplan luschern...


----------



## sunny (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Öhm|kopfkrat |kopfkrat  Jetzt fragst Du mich aber was|supergri |supergri  Weiss gar nicht wann ich nächste Woche frei hab... (sch... Alzheimer) Glaube es war der Freitag... Sag ich Dir aber morgen ganz genau!! Werd heute nochmal auf´n Dienstplan luschern...



Freitag, den 02.09.  :v . Das darf doch nicht wahr sein, da kann ich nicht. Habe gerade einen Termin aufgebrummt bekommen. Dann bekommst du Montag den 05.09. auf keinen Fall frei, denke ich mal.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag, den 02.09. :v . Das darf doch nicht wahr sein, da kann ich nicht. Habe gerade einen Termin aufgebrummt bekommen. Dann bekommst du Montag den 05.09. auf keinen Fall frei, denke ich mal.


Erstmal ruhig Blut Sunny!!! Bei dem Freitag GLAUBE ich bis jetzt nur (genaue Antwort morgen) und um den Montag werde ich mit allen Mitteln die mir zur Verfügung stehen kämpfen!!! Kann Dir aber erst nächste Woche zum Montag ne 100%ige Aussage geben.


----------



## sunny (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Wenn es tatsächlich Freitag sein sollte, kannste das ja vielleicht auf Donnerstag verschieben  .


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Geb mein Bestes Sunny!!!

Wir werden uns schon einig!!! Näheres morgen, muss nu los zur Spätschicht#q


----------



## der_Jig (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> und... Da hab ich bis jetzt auf der Blauort keinen Unterschied zu einem Kutter mit "normaler" Höhe feststellen können!! Denn ob "Hoch" oder "Normal" die Schnur scheuert durch den Tiefgang des Schiffes immer am Rumpf... Iss meine Meinung. Und was das rausheben von fischen angeht, so mache ich das immer wie mit der "Wasserbütt" am Seil. Also, Dorsch an die Oberfläche pumpen, die Schnur greifen und mit zwei laaaangen Zügen den Dorsch gleichmäßig in die Höhe liften. Funzt bei mir 1a!!!


 


Das mit dem Scheuern, sehe ich auf keinem Kutter als Problem an, auch nicht auf der Blauort. Die Ruten sind lang genug und in der Andrift sollte man sich eh nicht unterm Schiff aufhalten, es sei denn es ist Flaute und der Schwarm steht dort!   Und falls der Fisch mal unters Schiff flüchtet muss man sich halt mal über die Reling beugen und ihn dort weg pumpen.

Mich interessiert nur mal ob du deine Fische auch mit geflochtener Schnur aufs Boot "hochziehst"? Ich schwinge nämlich meine Fische immer rüber, denn ich hab es ein paar mal versucht und mich tierisch beim Heben an der Geflo geschnitten! Versuch immer das Mono-Vorfach zu erwischen , falls ich dann doch mal heben möchte... (das wäre auf der Sirius dann einfacher  )

Gruß Philip


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				der_Jig schrieb:
			
		

> Mich interessiert nur mal ob du deine Fische auch mit geflochtener Schnur aufs Boot "hochziehst"? Ich schwinge nämlich meine Fische immer rüber, denn ich hab es ein paar mal versucht und mich tierisch beim Heben an der Geflo geschnitten! Versuch immer das Mono-Vorfach zu erwischen , falls ich dann doch mal heben möchte... (das wäre auf der Sirius dann einfacher )
> 
> Gruß Philip


 Hallo Philip!!
Also ich angel schon mit geflochtener Schnur, aber ich knote mir mittels des Allbright-Knotens immer so ca. 7m (Gut doppelte Rutenlänge) 0,35er Monofil davor. Das hat gleich mehrere Vorteile. Zum einen kann ich die Mono besser greifen um den Fisch an Bord zu heben(Einschnittgefahr wie Du es ja auch schon mit geflecht erleiden musstest) zum anderen sind diese 7m auch nen Prima Dehnungspuffer weil geflecht ja bekanntlich null Dehnung hat, hab ich mit diesen 7m immer ein wenig Dehnung in der Schnur und ein Ausschlitzen des Fisches (gerade an kurzer Schnur kurz vor der Oberfläche) reduziere ich damit auf ein minimum. Tja und dann ist dieses Stück Mono auch noch ne prima Sollbruchstelle bei einem Hänger (gutes Geflecht iss teuer!!). Ach ja und zum Schluss ist die Mono ja auch noch um einiges Abriebfester als geflecht. d.h. die geflochtene scheuert sich nicht ganz so doll am Grund durch (Muscheln, Steine etc. halt alles was so am Grund rumliegt. Solltest Du auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. Wenn Du den Allbright richtig gebunden hast merkst Du den Knoten beim Wurf überhaupt nicht!!!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

@Sunny
Ich hab heute gekämpft wie ein Löwe um am Montag den 05.09 frei zu bekommen... und was soll ich sagen, ES HAT GEKLAPPT!!!! Hab frei bekommen (Zu 99%!! Das eine Prozent ist nur für den Fall das bei mir auf Arbeit was richtig heftiges passiert) Kannst also Andy anrufen und die Plätze für uns klar machen!!! Denk aber bitte dran zu fragen ob wir noch ins Bug oder Heck kommen können!! Heck iss mir auf der Sirius lieber, weil "gemütlicher" iss dat...


----------



## Rausreißer (22. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



> Also ich angel schon mit geflochtener Schnur, aber ich knote mir mittels des Allbright-Knotens immer so ca. 7m (Gut doppelte Rutenlänge) 0,35er Monofil davor. Das hat gleich mehrere Vorteile. Zum einen kann ich die Mono besser greifen um den Fisch an Bord zu heben(Einschnittgefahr wie Du es ja auch schon mit geflecht erleiden musstest) zum anderen sind diese 7m auch nen Prima Dehnungspuffer weil geflecht ja bekanntlich null Dehnung hat, hab ich mit diesen 7m immer ein wenig Dehnung in der Schnur und ein Ausschlitzen des Fisches (gerade an kurzer Schnu




@dorschjaeger75,
also mir ist das zu aufwendig, und fürs Pilken in der Ostsee mir jedenfalls zu kompliziert. 
NoKnots und ca. 150 cm Monovorfach langt als Beschreibung. 
Geflochtene mit + 12 kg als Hauptschnur.
Na egal, zum Thema:
Sunny, kann sein das wir uns da auf der Sirius über den Weg laufen  

R.R. #h


----------



## sunny (23. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				Rausreißer
Sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Na, dass wäre doch weltklasse. Noch nen Boardie mehr
> 
> 
> @dorschjaeger75
> ...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Moin Olaf!!
Yo, fand ich auch klasse von  meinem Chef das er mir so schnell ne konkrete Zusage gegeben hat!!! (Macht er sonst nie der alte Sa..k). Dann hoff ich mal das wir noch das Heck abbekommen!!??!! Aber der Bug tut´s zur Not ja auch!!!


----------



## Yupii (23. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich angel bisher immer nur mit Mono. Vielleicht lasse ich mal meine E-Spule mit Geflecht bespulen.


ach nee, rumpupen, aber selbst nicht mal eine Rolle bespulen können|supergri|supergri


----------



## sunny (23. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Man, da haben wir uns eben bestimmt überschnitten beim Schreiben  . Hatte bei meiner Antwort noch ne Frage bzgl. des Geflecht nachgeschoben. Kannste da mal zu sagen.


----------



## Yupii (23. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Man, da haben wir uns eben bestimmt überschnitten beim Schreiben  . Hatte bei meiner noch ne Frage bzgl. des Geflecht nachgeschoben. Kannste da mal zu sagen.


nun frage, mein Sohn|supergri


----------



## Yupii (23. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

wat is nu?
Steht Dein Chef Dir gerade auf den Socken oder haste Probleme, mit Deinem Einfingeradlersuchsystem unfallfrei einen Satz zu schreiben;+|supergri


----------



## sunny (23. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

@dorschjaeger75

Okidoki, das ist ja Klasse. Dann werde ich heute mal für den 05.09. das Heck klar zum Gefecht machen  .

Ach noch was, was für'n Geflecht fischt du denn, ne 15er? Ich angel bisher immer nur mit Mono. Vielleicht lasse ich mal meine E-Spule mit Geflecht bespulen.

@Yupii

Bevor wir hier nen Lauten machen, lernen wir erst einmal lesen. Nisch war :m .

Moinsen Aldder |wavey: , alles klar.

Warum soll ich denn selber ne Rolle bespulen #d . So was macht mein Tackle-Dealer gerne für mich :q

Irgendwie zickt die Kiste gerade rum, wenn ich zitieren will. Dann hängt er sich immer auf #c.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Na klar kriegst dazu noch´n Tip von mir!!
Bisher hab ich immer auf die Fireline in 0,17 (10,2kg) in Flamegreene vertraut und bin damit auch immer sehr zu frieden gewesen, aber durch´s Anglerboard bin ich auf die Power Pro von Spro aufmeksam geworden. Hab ich mir dann auch gleich mal von meinem Angelgerätedealer meines Vertauens zeigen lassen... Ich war auf Anhieb begeistert!!! Die iss Knallgelb und absolut Rundgeflochten. Die hab ich mir dann als 0,19er(13kg) gekauft und nach ersten Praxistest´s bin ich vollends begeistert von der Schnur!!! Die ist wesentlich abriebfester wie die Fireline und werfen lässt sie sich auch perfekt
. Die 0,15er(9kg) sollte es aber für die Ostsee auch tun!! (Die wollt ich eigentlich haben, hatte mein Dealer aber zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht...leider) Preislich tun sich Power Pro und Fireline nichts. Kosten bei meinem Höcker beide um die 14Teuronen pro 100Meter.


----------



## Yupii (23. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

kannste aber auch die 0,12 er Powerline = 12 kg Tragkraft von GIGAFISH in gelb nehmen, guck mal bei www.gigafish.de. Ich angle nur noch damit.


----------



## sunny (23. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Gigafish, da hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können. Meine Norge-Rollen sind auch mit der Schnur bespult. Danke Yupii, wenn ich dich nicht hätte :q .

Dann werde ich meinen Dealer mal anweisen, mir ein zwei Meter zu besorgen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Von der Powerline hab ich hier auch schon ne Menge gutes gelesen!!! Soll nen ganz feiner Zwirn sein!!! Hmmm... Ich brauch noch nen gutes Geflecht für meine Spinnrolle, glaub ich werd mir die Gigafish mal bestellen!!! Haben ja auch nen feinen Service bei Gigafish (Kein Porto und Zahlung auf Rechnung, das nenn ich mal Verbraucherfreundlich!!!) und auf 100m gerechnet iss die ja auch noch´n Stückchen günstiger wie Power Pro und Fire...


----------



## sunny (23. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> und auf 100m gerechnet iss die ja auch noch´n Stückchen günstiger wie Power Pro und Fire...



So sieht das aus. Ich habe da schon mal was bestellt. Ich kann nur sagen der Service ist wirklich einmalig gut #6 .


----------



## Yupii (23. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

und ich sach noch.....   Powerline|supergri
meine Multies fürs Riff sind damit auch gerade neu bespult worden,
ich habe auch auf meiner Sbiro die 0,08er, absolut keine Probleme. Vorher war die Whiplash drauf... nach 2 Würfen hatte ich Schnursalat#q, so schnell, wie sie auf der  Rolle war, flog sie auch wieder runter, nur schade ums rausgeschmissene Geld.:r


----------



## sunny (23. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> @dorschjaeger75,
> also mir ist das zu aufwendig, und fürs Pilken in der Ostsee mir jedenfalls zu kompliziert.
> NoKnots und ca. 150 cm Monovorfach langt als Beschreibung.
> Geflochtene mit + 12 kg als Hauptschnur.
> ...



Doppelte Rutenlänge würde ich aber ggf. auch nehmen. Schont auf jeden Fall die Finger beim Werfen und das Rausheben ist auch nicht so schmerzhaft |supergri .


----------



## sunny (23. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

So Daniel,

jetzt wird es ernst. 

Die Plätze sind im Heck der Sirius reserviert. 4 Leutchens hatten schon vorher reserviert. Der Mensch am Telefon sagte mir aber, dass wir da noch locker zwischen passen. Wird dann wohl so stimmen, hoffe ich.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Hi Olaf!!

Jepp, das hört sich doch gut an!!! Kannst dem"Typen am Telefon" ruhig glauben! Das passt schon!!! Das Heck der Sirius ist genauso "Eckig" wie das der Hai4. Das heisst 3Stehen im Heck und dann kommen schon wir. Mit den Plätzen kann ich locker leben!!!:q #6 #6  AuFein!! da freu ich mich aber schon mächtig auf die Tour!!! Wollen wir ab Hamburg Nord West ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen?? Du kommst ja eh durch´n Tunnel auf der A7 richtung Kiel. Da fährst Du fasst bei mir an der Haustür vorbei!!! Wir können dann auch mit meinem Asphaltfloh weiterfahren. Dann kannst Dich von der anstrengenden Fahrt "mitten in der Nacht" erholen:q :q ...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Doppelte Rutenlänge würde ich aber ggf. auch nehmen. Schont auf jeden Fall die Finger beim Werfen und das Rausheben ist auch nicht so schmerzhaft |supergri .


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele:q  |supergri


----------



## sunny (24. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Moin Daniel,

ik freu mir auch schon. Das mit der Fahrgemeinschaft können wir auf jeden Fall verschärft ins Auge fassen. 

Klären wir aber kurz vorher, wir bleiben ja in Kontakt.

Noch was anderes. Du hast geschrieben, dass du für die Verbindung von Geflecht und Mono den Allbright-Konten verwendest. Ich habe mir den Knoten mal genauer angesehen, sieht ja sehr einfach zu binden aus. 

Aber schneidet sich die Geflochtene bei Zug nicht einfach durch die Mono durch? Wahrscheinlich nicht, sonst würdest du ihn ja nicht verwenden. Aber irgendwie sieht der Knoten nicht vertrauenserweckend aus.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



> Das mit der Fahrgemeinschaft können wir auf jeden Fall verschärft ins Auge fassen.
> 
> Klären wir aber kurz vorher, wir bleiben ja in Kontakt.


 Na klar bleiben wir in Kontakt!!!  Werd Dir aber trotzdem nochmal ne PN mit meiner Handynummer zukommen lassen. Sicher ist Sicher, denn ich weiß nicht ob ich immer soviel Zeit wie im Moment habe vor dem Rechner zu sitzen 


> Ich habe mir den Knoten mal genauer angesehen, sieht ja sehr einfach zu binden aus.


 Der Allbrightknoten ist eine der geilsten Erfindungen seit es das Angeln gibt, wie ich finde!!! Aber einfach zu binden finde ich den nicht!!! Wir knoten den eigentlich immer zu zweit, das geht schneller und der Knoten wird auch sauberer. Wir knoten den am 5ten mal zusammen, dann kannst Du dich von der genialität des Knotens selbst überzeugen. (Kenn da auch noch nen "Insiderknoten" um nen Wirbel an Geflecht zu knoten. Geht schneller wie´n No Knot und hält genauso Bombenfest ,zeig ich Dir auch am 5ten)


----------



## sunny (25. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Oh man Daniel,

es wird Zeit, dass der 05. wird. Was ich heute Nacht an Dorschen gefangen habe, dass geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Ich bin total fertig :q .

PN an dich mit meiner Handy-Nr.: ist raus. Wenn du mir ne PN schickst gib mal deine Anschrift mit an. Dann kann ich mir über'n Routenplaner die Strecke ausdrucken, wie ich zu dir hin komme.

Das mit dem Jiggen werde ich mir auch mal genauer bei dir ansehen. Vielleicht lasse ich mich ja für's nächste mal davon überzeugen.


----------



## Yupii (25. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> ...es wird Zeit, dass der 05. wird. Was ich heute Nacht an Dorschen gefangen habe, dass geht auf keine Kuhhaut. Ich bin total fertig :q .


Wie haste denn das angestellt;+ Meine Chefin und ich haben uns gestern maldas Video von der Tour angesehen und sie meinte, Du würdest Deine Rute lustlos rauf und runter bewegen#d#d, wie willste bei der Technik so viele Dorsche gefangen haben:q:q dabei solltest Du wissen, das es auf das Hin und Her ankommt#6:q

ich war übrigens heute nacht schon mal auf dem Riff unterwegs:q


----------



## sunny (25. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> sie meinte, Du würdest Deine Rute lustlos rauf und runter bewegen#d#d,



Das hat sie nur gesagt, um dich nicht zu depremieren :q . Der Erfolg spricht ja für sich.



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> dabei solltest Du wissen, das es auf das Hin und Her ankommt#6:q



Ich bin ja wenigstens in einem Alter, da kann man an seiner Technik noch büschen rumfeilen. Aber du musst ja froh sein, wenn du deine Rute überhaupt noch mal bewegt bekommst :q   .

Ich kann mir das Video noch nicht mal ansehen, so'n Mist |gr: .


----------



## Yupii (25. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

ich lasse es jetzt mal lieber, sonst kommt noch irgendein Denunziant auf dumme Gedanken:q:q. Ach übrigens, ich hätte den schönen Spruch über blankgeputzte Arbeitsflächen von Dir in Marci`s Angeltörn viel besser zur Boardferkelwahl 07/05 gefunden:q:q


----------



## Yupii (25. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir das Video noch nicht mal ansehen, so'n Mist |gr: .


Soll ich... und zuschicken??


----------



## sunny (25. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> ich lasse es jetzt mal lieber, sonst kommt noch irgendein Denunziant auf dumme Gedanken:q:q. Ach übrigens, ich hätte den schönen Spruch über blankgeputzte Arbeitsflächen von Dir in Marci`s Angeltörn viel besser zur Boardferkelwahl 07/05 gefunden:q:q




Ich auch  :q  :q  :q . Der mit, wenn man die Dose von Stange zieht usw. fand ich aber auch nicht schlecht. Der Spruch, den sie jetzt in die Wahl geschickt haben, ist doch harmlos. 

Da haste mich wohl nicht richtig verpetzt  .


----------



## sunny (25. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich... und zuschicken??



Nicht nötig. Früher oder später hole ich dich bestimmt mal zu ner gemeinsamen Tour ab und dann gucken wir uns das vorher an.


----------



## sunny (25. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> ich war übrigens heute nacht schon mal auf dem Riff unterwegs:q



Und hat es sich gelohnt? :q


----------



## Yupii (25. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Und hat es sich gelohnt? :q


jau, habe meinen persönlichen Rekord gebrochen, legger Filets:q:q


----------



## Yupii (25. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nötig. Früher oder später hole ich dich bestimmt mal zu ner gemeinsamen Tour ab und dann gucken wir uns das vorher an.


ich habe schon mal vorsichtig für uns angetastet...:q:q


----------



## sunny (25. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe schon mal vorsichtig für uns angetastet...:q:q



In wie fern?


----------



## Yupii (25. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> In wie fern?


Kriegst ne PN von mir:q


----------



## oppa 23 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Moin sunny

Werde wohl wenn alles klappt ab montag nach Eckernförde fahren!
Müssen meinen kumpel helfen einen Hegeplan zu erstellen an seinen See das ist mal wieder nur mit stress verbunden der See hat 84 hektar!!!:q 
Werden und müssen netze und reusen stellen und wenn wir siet haben einbischen angeln und werde dann mal auf dorsch gehen mal schauen wie Simone so ist! Werde dir dann mal sagen was ich gefangen habe 
Aber waren leider wieder sammstag nach hause
Sonnst währe ich mit euch rausgefahren am Montag!


----------



## sunny (25. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Jau, berichte mal. Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und bekommen noch nen Plätzchen auf der Simone bei der Boardie-Kuddertour.


----------



## oppa 23 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

werde ich machen bin auch schon gespannd was wir alles aus den see holen!!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (2. September 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

*nochmalhochholposting*

Sooo, die Pilker sind poliert und die Jig´s gebügelt und das Gerödel steht auch schon Griffbereit im Angelkeller... Alle Details mit Sunny sind auch geklärt... Nu kann das losgehen am Montag!!!.... freuwiesau...
 Bericht folgt dann natürlich nach der Tour...


----------



## sunny (2. September 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> *nochmalhochholposting*
> 
> Sooo, die Pilker sind poliert und die Jig´s gebügelt und das Gerödel steht auch schon Griffbereit im Angelkeller... Alle Details mit Sunny sind auch geklärt... Nu kann das losgehen am Montag!!!.... freuwiesau...
> Bericht folgt dann natürlich nach der Tour...



Das wird der Tag der Giganten |supergri  |supergri .


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (2. September 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird der Tag der Giganten |supergri |supergri .


 
NaNaNa Sunny, Du wirst doch hier nicht das trommeln anfangen und die Dorsche schon vor dem Fang filetieren wollen|kopfkrat   ... Das bringt UNGLÜCK!!!
Bei Eins wird angefangen zu zählen und die Toten werden am ende der Schlacht gezählt  ... Mit der Einstellung bin ich bis jetzt immer noch am besten gefahren|supergri |supergri ...

Oh man, so langsam bekomm ich bammel... Meine Fastfoodlieferung ist immer noch nicht da#q #q  und heute ist schon Freitag. Hoffe das klappt noch|kopfkrat


----------



## sunny (2. September 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> NaNaNa Sunny, Du wirst doch hier nicht das trommeln anfangen und die Dorsche schon vor dem Fang filetieren wollen|kopfkrat   ... Das bringt UNGLÜCK!!!
> Bei Eins wird angefangen zu zählen und die Toten werden am ende der Schlacht gezählt  ... Mit der Einstellung bin ich bis jetzt immer noch am besten gefahren|supergri |supergri ...
> 
> Oh man, so langsam bekomm ich bammel... Meine Fastfoodlieferung ist immer noch nicht da#q #q  und heute ist schon Freitag. Hoffe das klappt noch|kopfkrat




Nene, auf die evtl. Fänge war das nicht bezogen. Da bin ich auch eher vorsichtig |supergri .

Ich freue mich einfach nur darauf, dass wir nen super Tag haben werden #6 . 

Wie du hast deine Fastfoodlieferung noch. Ich bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass ich die heute kriege. Hab mir gestern extra ne Dose gekauft, wo ich alles reinstecken kann.

Ach wird schon noch klappen.


----------



## sunny (6. September 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

So nu ein kleiner Bericht zu unserem Angeltag auf der Sirius:

Pünktlich um 5 Uhr morgens haben dorschjaeger75 und ich uns zu unserem kleinen 2 Mann-Kuddertag getroffen #6 . Die Plätze im Heck waren reserviert, also konnten wir ganz gemütlich nach Laboe zuckeln.

Als wir auf der Sirius ankamen, stellen wir fest, dass wir nicht direkt im Heck untergebracht waren, sondern die ersten beiden anschließenden Plätze hatten. Diese fanden wir aber nicht ganz so doll. Wir haben daher den Käpt'n gefragt, ob wir uns in den Bug stellen dürfen. Kein Problem, alles frei  .

Kurz vor halb acht sind noch nen paar Leute von der Simone rübergefahren gekommen, weil die mangels Angler nicht rausgefahren ist. Und dann ging es endlich los. Nach ner halben Stunde Fahrt der erst Stopp. Konnte ich garnicht glauben, weil es bei den Ausfahrten von anderen Häfen immer mindestens ne Stunde gedauert haben, bis wir das erste mal angeln durften.

Es kamen auch gleich ein paar Dorsche hoch. Aber eben nicht viele, also gleich weiterfahren. Das war den ganzen Tag das Fazit des Käpt'n: Kurz testen, wenn nichts geht weg zur nächsten Stelle #6 .

Wir haben dann aber noch ne sehr gute Stelle gefunden. Letztendlich hatte dorschjaeger75 26 Dorsche und ich 23 Dorsche zum mitnehmen |supergri . Der Superköder das heutigen Tages war ein orange/bräunlicher Twister.

Der Tag war einfach nur genial #6  #6, nen Wetter zum Helden zeugen, Fisch gefangen, nen Boardie #6 näher kennengelernt, was will man mehr. 

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich von der Sirius als Angelschiff schwer begeistert bin. Super viel Platz, die Crew sehr nett und der Käpt'n hat sich mehr als bemüht, um Fisch zu finden #6 . Das war bestimmt nicht das letzten mal, dass ich mit diesem Schiff rausgefahren bin.


----------



## Yupii (6. September 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Moin sunny,
da ward ihr ja recht erfolgreich#6.
Man könnte richtig neidisch werden|supergri


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Moin Moin!!!
Der Bericht von Sunny trifft den Nagel auf dem Kopf!!! Es war nen wunderschöner Tag auf der Sirius!!!
Wir hatten ,bedingt durch die kuzen Anfahrtswege, SATT Angelzeit!!! Andy hat sich wirklich mühe gegeben uns an den Fisch zu bringen!!!! (Bei gerade mal 12 oder 13 zahlenden Anglern, aus Kapitänssicht also schmaler Einnahmen ist diese Motivation um so höher einzuschätzen!!!)
Was mich aber am allermeisten gefreut hat, ist die Tatsache das wirklich nur gaaanz wenige Nemo´s rausgekommen sind!!!! Alle Dorsche hatten nen guten Schnitt von 40cm!!!! Riesen sind dafür zwar keine an Bord gekommen, aber so 2-3 knapp 60er waren es dann doch wohl...
Sunny!!! es hat sehr viel Spass mit Dir gemacht!!! Das schreit auf jeden Fall nach einer baldigen Wiederholung!!!
Bist Du denn noch gut zu hause angekommen??? (Stau etc.??)


----------



## sunny (6. September 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Hey dorschjaeger75, wieder fit |supergri .

Bin supergut durchgekommen. Kein Stau, nix. War um kurz nach halb neun zu Hause und um 22.15 Uhr im Bett |schlaf: . 

Bis zum nächsten mal |supergri  #6 .


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. September 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Hi Sunny!!

Yo, alles wieder fit!!!|supergri  Na das freut mich aber das Du so gut durch gekommen bist!!!
Ich hab gestern auch nur noch die Filets verarztet und bin dann direkt auf der Couch eingeschlafen|gaehn: Gegen 23uhr hat mich meine Göttergattin dann sanft ins Bett gebracht!!! Bin dann auch heute morgen hart vom Wecker geweckt worden... Da sag noch einer Seeluft macht nicht müde  

Bis zum nächsten mal#6  |supergri !!!


----------



## sunny (6. September 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Sunny!!! es hat sehr viel Spass mit Dir gemacht!!! Das schreit auf jeden Fall nach einer baldigen Wiederholung!!!



Danke, dito, auf jeden Fall #6  |supergri .


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. September 2005)

*AW: Sirius in der ersten Septemberwoche*

Schön, dass Ihr eine tolle Tour hattet! Schade, dass Ihr bei "uns" nichtmehr mitfahrt....


----------

